# Saintly's Aquatic plants. (macro)



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's a few shots of mosses and stems.





































All taken with a canon 5D and the Canon EF MP-E 65mm f2.8 1-5x Macro


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

are these really that bad?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

BAD?! No way, the close-ups are amazingly detailed and sharp. I had not run across these until now. Have you thought about entering something into the "Plants In Action" contest? There are still 2 weeks left to enter.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks Dave. thanks fro the pointer too.


----------



## CrimsonTsavo (Nov 18, 2009)

Just remember they aren't wanting normal macros. It needs to show how the plant will look in a tank. They posted a sample on the thread.

Good luck!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your pxs are incredible. I love to see these shots.


----------

